# Aquamark Probleme



## Hollywood (14. November 2009)

Hi Folks

Da ich bald meine kleine Session habe, und unbedingt auch den Aquamark benchen will, brauch ich eure Hilfe. Sowohl unter Vista als auch XP bekomm ich nach dem Run einfach keine Punkte angezeigt. Habe den auch schon von verschiedenen Quellen runtergeladen. Auch die andere dll genutzt. Immer das gleiche Problem. Entweder der Screen bleibt schwarz oder der Aquamark crasht direkt nach dem Run. Hat jemand ne Idee? 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Schnitzel (14. November 2009)

Mit welcher Karte?


----------



## Hollywood (14. November 2009)

Hey

mit 3870, 4870, 4850. Nvidia kann ich nicht testen.

EDIT: HABE VOR EINER SEKUNDE EINFACH DIE DLL GELÖSCHT!!! OHNE LÄUFT DAS DING!!! 

Kann ich das Ergebnis nutzen oder wäre das ein Cheat, da ja die ganze dll fehlt?


----------



## Schnitzel (14. November 2009)

Tja,um dir das zu beantworten müsste ich wissen was die DLL genau vorgibt.
Weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## longtom (14. November 2009)

Lösche einfach Direcpll.dll im Aquamark 3 Ordner dann sollte es laufen .


----------



## Hollywood (14. November 2009)

longtom schrieb:


> Lösche einfach Direcpll.dll im Aquamark 3 Ordner dann sollte es laufen .



Hey

Hab ich ja gemacht. Was ich jetzt nur wissen muss: Ist das legal? Kann man Ergebnisse die ohne .dll erreicht werden bei HWBOT hochladen? Nicht das ich nachher als Cheater dahstehe. Würde einen blödes Licht auf mich, und da ich ja für uns alle benchen will, auch auf das Team werfen. Also: Okay oder nicht okay?

lg

Hollywood


----------



## longtom (14. November 2009)

Klar is das Legal ,du hast ja dadurch keine vor oder nachteile .


----------



## True Monkey (14. November 2009)

Nicht löschen...... tauschen 

Schau hier ist eine Zip mit der richtigen DLL (Bei Onkel Bills Beitrag) oder die von the Lamer

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...sse-probleme-hwbot-diskussionsthread-233.html

dann sollte es funzen


----------



## Hollywood (14. November 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Nicht löschen...... tauschen
> 
> Schau hier ist eine Zip mit der richtigen DLL (Bei Onkel Bills Beitrag) oder die von the Lamer
> 
> ...



Es funzt!  Danke True! 
Der Thread kann dann geschlossen werden.

lg

Hollywood


----------



## longtom (14. November 2009)

Is doch Jacke wie Hose ob du die löscht oder tauscht , is nur nicht Kompatiebel mit der DLL vom 3Dmark 06 0der 05 das is alles drum kannst se auch löschen .


----------

